

Is Angular 2.0 ready? - splintercode
http://splintercode.github.io/is-angular-2-ready/

======
neovive
This reminds me of a similar landing page for React Native support for
Android.
[http://www.reactnativeandroid.com/](http://www.reactnativeandroid.com/)

~~~
ralphc
Don't forget the Large Hadron Collider
[http://hasthelargehadroncolliderdestroyedtheworldyet.com/](http://hasthelargehadroncolliderdestroyedtheworldyet.com/)

~~~
te_chris
Or Thatcher
[http://www.isthatcherdeadyet.co.uk/](http://www.isthatcherdeadyet.co.uk/)

------
bluejekyll
After working with react, IMO angular 2 is probably going to come to the game
too late. If it's anywhere as complex as 1, then I see no point in using it.
React takes the cake in simplicity and expressiveness. It's also a truly
component oriented system.

~~~
aikah
React never solved the architecture issue. With Angular 1.x and dependency
injection , it solved that problem for you. React is just a view layer.

~~~
bluejekyll
With Reflux or similar, you have everything you need. Simple to build UI,
simple to hookup to backend, simple to dynamically update backend and front
end based on change or events on data.

When you say it's not a "framework" I don't even understand what you mean by
"framework". If you mean a system that locks you into one way of doing things
and is hard to integrate with other tools, then by all means, it's not a
framework, and then I don't want it anyway.

~~~
aikah
> When you say it's not a "framework"

I never said that , don't put words in my mouth. The rest of your comment is
irrelevant since you're making stuff up.

------
lolive
Off topic question from a newbie: is Angular 2.0 simpler to learn (than
Angular 1.x)?

~~~
hodwik
It looks that way in the long run, although there will be a period where
tutorials for Angular 1 will be superior to those for Angular 2.

------
jbigelow76
Is anyone ignoring the Angular team's advice and going to prod with Angular 2
already? I've got an Angular 1.3ish app rotting on the vine that needs serious
love but I don't want to touch it until I can at the very least make use of
the new router (I never used UI router and now regret it) but I can't wait on
that forever.

They may warn us that the alpha bits change frequently but if it works on one
alpha build there would be nothing forcing the move to the next alpha.

------
bryanrasmussen
Is angular 2.0 still not going to be backward compatible? Why do I see all
these jobs requiring angular if it isn't!?!

~~~
JustSomeNobody
Why are you looking for jobs that specifically require Angular?

You'd be better off in the long run looking for jobs that require Javascript
knowledge and are familiar with at least one current framework. Those are the
types of companies who will be more likely to upgrade their stack as
technology progresses.

~~~
grayrest
I doubt he's specifically looking for Angular jobs or likely any job at all.
It's likely he's getting contacted by recruiters or just seeing job ads. The
current trend is react but I run across node+angular postings regularly.

------
egfx
Angular 1.x to 2 reminds me of the transition that Flash made from
ActionScript2 to ActionScript3. AS2 had a bunch of newfangled conventions just
like Angular and then AS3 came along and made everything more sensible.
Speaking of front end frameworks though. I wonder what happened with Enyo and
why that didn't take off.

~~~
nerdcity
Enyo was/is an amazing web component framework, but I think the whole HP webOS
debacle pretty much scared people away from adopting it, due to uncertainties
about it's future ownership and development. I believe it's still in use in
the LG webOS TV SDK, at least.

